# Sub Q Array Lead placement



## dpumford (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi!  I was just wondering if anyone has done a Sub Q Array lead placement to an already exciting ICD.  It was tunneled on the lateral aspect of the left chest wall and was then attached to facia and SVC port of the ICD.

I believe it is an unlisted code but was hoping someone out there has had some experience with this procedure. It was also mentioned that maybe we could use the 33216, but I don't think that is correct.    I just can't find any information on this.  Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks and Happy Turkey Day!


----------

